# Catawba/PIB/Islands area ice & conditions reports



## HappySnag

please when you go out ice fishing.
report ice thiknes
truble spots
how far you went on ice.

thanks snag


----------



## tomb

Hope to see you out there soon.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigfillet

Does anyone know if we are getting close to the ice being walkable?


----------



## HappySnag

Bigfillet said:


> Does anyone know if we are getting close to the ice being walkable?


only way to know if you walk the ice with spud bar.can not tell looking from shore.


----------



## HookSet Harvey

Seen a few guys walked out today from Catawba. 
Not sure how far they got


----------



## HappySnag

HookSet Harvey said:


> Seen a few guys walked out today from Catawba.
> Not sure how far they got


thanks,that is good news.i would like to go on monday.


----------



## waterbite

Thanks for report

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## floater99

** Please do not hi-jack this thread**


----------



## UKNOWIT

Did you make it out yesterday? If so any report on the ice conditions


----------



## coopason

UKNOWIT said:


> Did you make it out yesterday? If so any report on the ice conditions


Watching someone off Catawba web cam right now.


----------



## TDD11

coopason said:


> Watching someone off Catawba web cam right now.


Doesn't look like they are very far out


----------



## UKNOWIT

coopason said:


> Watching someone off Catawba web cam right now.


I see him. The first brave sole! Hopefully he’s a member and gives an ice report!!


----------



## threeten

not far at all….. but out!


----------



## kit carson

They will come, lol

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## TDD11

Finally there is a clear Erie Modis satellite pic!


----------



## threeten

There’s five guys on the cam now. Out further now


----------



## Eye Doctor

threeten said:


> There’s five guys on the cam now. Out further now


Ballzy….But someone has to be first.


----------



## threeten

Looked close on Friday


----------



## kit carson

There will be 50 tomorrow

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## threeten

52 😉


----------



## drifter43

Can you post the website for erie modis. I had it saved on my last computer and when it died I lost all my bookmarks.


----------



## JimRak

__





Lake Erie MODIS Imagery






coastwatch.glerl.noaa.gov


----------



## HappySnag

i did not go out,my frend cancel.how much snow is on ice ? how is the drag ?


----------



## Eyehunter_18

5 inches of snow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioMadMan

How many inches of ice?


----------



## HappySnag

threeten said:


> Looked close on Friday


the open water on modis is pass kely island.


----------



## nightranger

ice is not locked in.open water off michigan.if wind shift to an east or south would pick up,you c ould be blown off shore or a crack too big to cross ,pay extra attention to wind forecasts and conditions.


----------



## germharness

I see a lot of open cracks all throughout western basin in that modis image, and a big one along the west edge of the lake. South and west winds in forecast unfortunately. Big blow Thursday then winds supposed to settle down Friday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TDD11

Here’s an ice report for the passage. Kind of what I assumed.


----------



## stampman60

Flew off PIB yesterday. Lots off open or new ice shattered between PIB and Millers. wind for 2 days ice opening here and there.


----------



## Duuber

Please keep in mind the ice breaker Bristol Bay is working the North Passage and there is still comercial marine traffic operating. 





__





MarineTraffic: Global Ship Tracking Intelligence | AIS Marine Traffic


MarineTraffic Live Ships Map. Discover information and vessel positions for vessels around the world. Search the MarineTraffic ships database of more than 550000 active and decommissioned vessels. Search for popular ships globally. Find locations of ports and ships using the near Real Time ships...



www.marinetraffic.com


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Starting to be a small shantytown out there today


----------



## UKNOWIT

Im sure it will be a large shanty town come Saturday!


----------



## set-the-drag

Pictures on the news it looks ridiculous 300 people on top of each other. Gonna scare all the fish away to much pressure


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

set-the-drag said:


> Pictures on the news it looks ridiculous 300 people on top of each other. Gonna scare all the fish away to much pressure


At Catawba?


----------



## Carpn

If it's the article I saw they said Catawba but we're showing pictures of East harbor 


set-the-drag said:


> Pictures on the news it looks ridiculous 300 people on top of each other. Gonna scare all the fish away to much pressure


----------



## KaGee

Hey Ladies and Gents,
As we have done in past seasons, please limit the discussion in this thread to actual ice and conditions reports.
First hand, live or almost live reports preferred, second hand reports not so much. The only exception would be like the guys above out on their air boats. Reposting that from another source is OK as long as it is current information.

Thanks all and be safe out there.
KG


----------



## UKNOWIT

That makes more sense


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Will be very sketchy next week with the warm weather and south winds forecasted. Wondering myself what the wind did out there yesterday.


----------



## germharness

Fished Catawba yesterday out 3/4 mile west of the ramp to but not past the first shove, stayed south of the south passage. Moved 4 times, fishing wasn't great for us but ice was 8" everywhere we drilled, 6 1/2" of clear ice, 1 1/2" of snow ice at most spots we fished. Be careful spud spud spud. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenlow1

Did you get any fish? Thanks for report.


----------



## germharness

One big white perch. Was running a graph, only a handful of marks all day. Fished from 7:30-2.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McMish

Good info. 

How was the parking? I see conflicting reports and I'm a trek away from Catawba


----------



## EyeCatchEm

McMish said:


> Good info.
> 
> How was the parking? I see conflicting reports and I'm a trek away from Catawba


Lot is packed full today


----------



## McMish

Ok thanks. Probably will stick to the farm ponds close to here then. Hopefully it locks more soon to open up the atvs.


----------



## Bigfillet

Are people taking ATV’s out yet or just going out on foot?


----------



## HappySnag

i fished every day 100 machines out,up to 3 miles,did not find any problem with ice,fishing is tuf,mis few fish got one.all people from catawba had one fish or zero,lot off lookers.drag is good.


----------



## Carpn

Fished yesterday . Seemed slow . Alot of people out . Ended up catching 10 walleye . But only 5 keepers . The throwback's were all 14-15" . Also caught some giant white bass and one small perch. 

I was 2 miles from Catawba . People were starting to venture farther out over the shovel ice . I was fishing on 5-6" . Hopefully ice continues to build and it'll open up more fishing area and access point 

Rode a sled out . No issues . Lots of machines out . Not sure i would go out in a fully loaded SxS yet but I'd say sleds and ATVs would be ok if you use your head . Sleds are always the safest machine to travel ice on tho .


----------



## FISHIN 2

Carpn said:


> Fished yesterday . Seemed slow . Alot of people out . Ended up catching 10 walleye . But only 5 keepers . The throwback's were all 14-15" . Also caught some giant white bass and one small perch.
> 
> I was 2 miles from Catawba . People were starting to venture farther out over the shovel ice . I was fishing on 5-6" . Hopefully ice continues to build and it'll open up more fishing area and access point
> 
> Rode a sled out . No issues . Lots of machines out . Not sure i would go out in a fully loaded SxS yet but I'd say sleds and ATVs would be ok if you use your head . Sleds are always the safest machine to travel ice on tho .


I was in the same area as you, almost the furthest shack to the west before the shove ice, a few fellas went north, we kept 4 and threw 8 back. Had alot come unbuttoned under ice, caught 2 10 lb cats too


----------



## FISHIN 2

Bigfillet said:


> Are people taking ATV’s out yet or just going out on foot?


Atv and sleds. A couple wet spots but didnt venture past shove ice, about 2 mi out due west from Catawba.25' of water, good color to the water.


----------



## Bigfillet

FISHIN 2 said:


> Atv and sleds. A couple wet spots but didnt venture past shove ice, about 2 mi out due west from Catawba.25' of water, good color to the water.


Thank you


----------



## leadcorebean

Fished yesterday also nothing exciting kept 7 and lost a good amount on the way up. Sat down on 6 inches and never seen anything terrible for conditions . Big fish was at 30.5 10-11 lbs best guess ? She came up after alittle keep away and came unbuttoned 10 ft from the hole ! I watched as she went back down and dropped it right in her face again 3 hard snaps and she smoked it . Jiggen raps is all I used . Sure felt great to be out there again . Think its been 8 years for me ?


----------



## Kevin05

We fished sat a lot of lookers but only dinks caught. We were 2 miles out. We walked but if you head north better be careful we found some spots before the shoves that were only 3 inches. Great to be out but I agree side by sides would be fine for where the big packs have been setting up but I wouldn’t venture to far north.


----------



## BILLY JOE 66

leadcorebean said:


> Fished yesterday also nothing exciting kept 7 and lost a good amount on the way up. Sat down on 6 inches and never seen anything terrible for conditions . Big fish was at 30.5 10-11 lbs best guess ? She came up after alittle keep away and came unbuttoned 10 ft from the hole ! I watched as she went back down and dropped it right in her face again 3 hard snaps and she smoked it . Jiggen raps is all I used . Sure felt great to be out there again . Think its been 8 years for me ?


----------



## BILLY JOE 66

do you puy any minnow on the jig raps


----------



## cheezman

Hey guys..looking to come to Catawba ice fishing for the 1st time. I don't have a machine and I have heart troubles so I was wondering if there is anyone who, for a fee provides transport out and back (not a charter or guide) on the ice during the week??
Thanks in advance for any info.
Tom


----------



## Southernsaug

Be careful cheezman....the last guy who asked for help got an arse chewing.


----------



## HappySnag

i fished 3 miles from catawba 1 mile from green ice 9",mis one,no fish for me.never seen any problem with ice,few cracks but all frozen.


----------



## lureluzer

HappySnag said:


> i fished 3 miles from catawba 1 mile from green ice 9",mis one,no fish for me.never seen any problem with ice,few cracks but all frozen.



Happy are you walking out or on a machine?


----------



## Jim Stedke

Just a heads up, watch the wind, potentail is there for an unwanted ride. If the chopper lifts you off, all your gear stays behind. Just be careful.


----------



## "chillin"

lureluzer said:


> Happy are you walking out or on a machine?


He is walking.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Yes old snag walks

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## lureluzer

Thanks guys


----------



## hoppy63

She opened up out there


----------



## OhioMadMan

hoppy63 said:


> She opened up out there


They are rescuing people right now


----------



## TDD11

Do people not have access to the wind forecast? 20mph south winds, gusts to 30mph… “hey let’s go out on the 6-8” of ice.” They were asking for it today.


----------



## hoppy63

Hope everyone is safe. Has anyone heard yet?


----------



## UKNOWIT

Great advice Jim S. but not spoken soon enough. Hopefully everyone that got stranded is now safe!


----------



## Muddy

The Sat photos from today show a lot of ice movement off Catawba.


----------



## HappySnag

i have to go on diet,the ice brake close to me,i did not care i wonet limit or fish till dark.i driled holes 14" ice,i fished 2 hours everything was fine i put only 2 anchors in shanty,sudenly 30 mph wind,the shanty hit me,i went to put third anchor.i look from shanty,2 guys coming tords me,but they stop and walk left and right.i say this is my home i have to check backyard,i wolk there the crack was 5',i help them to cros with sleds and equipment.i ask what is going on ? they told me 1 mile west it open 100 yards.then i packed and go home.they have 8 eyes,i had 0 ,not even bump.


----------



## NotoriousVIC

Does a dumbass that gets rescued from an ice drift get an invoice from the government?


----------



## DBV

NotoriousVIC said:


> Does a dumbass that gets rescued from an ice drift get an invoice from the government?


While not the smartest decision to go out on LE yesterday, no reason to call someone that.


----------



## bontron3

NotoriousVIC said:


> Does a dumbass that gets rescued from an ice drift get an invoice from the government?


Does a dumbass that catches his house on fire get an invoice from the government?


----------



## glfpro07

Seems like someone is scared to go ice fishn???


----------



## Jim Stedke

Scared or smart enough to keep himself safe. Risk / reward ....a fish is not worth risking your life for ! 

Push hard enough, and you'll find yourself in trouble. And endangering someone else life.


----------



## Treble

Jim Stedke said:


> Scared or smart enough to keep himself safe. Risk / reward ....a fish is not worth risking your life for !
> 
> Push hard enough, and you'll find yourself in trouble. And endangering someone else life.


Jim - Very well said sir.


----------



## HappySnag

NotoriousVIC said:


> Does a dumbass that gets rescued from an ice drift get an invoice from the government?


noubody had to be rescued.if they like to help fisherman,they go out with air boat and moove the fisherman over the crack with their equipment,they would walk like they come in, it would cost $ 100 in gass for airboat,i would pay that for them myself,but if they cooking the bill i will not give them 1 cent.
but they have to fly helicopter ,2 air boats and 8 wehicles to block the road,to screw few fisherman from equipment.
i did beter job then all rescue team.i helped people go true crack with there equipment.
it had to be done simple,but they did that to generate money from govermant.
the ice was safe for machines up to 3 miles.
if we had north wind today i would go ice fishing,the ice is safe to fish with machines up to 2 miles.


----------



## TRIPLE-J

HappySnag said:


> noubody had to be rescued.if they like to help fisherman,they go out with air boat and moove the fisherman over the crack with their equipment,they would walk like they come in, it would cost $ 100 in gass for airboat,i would pay that for them myself,but if they cooking the bill i will not give them 1 cent.
> but they have to fly helicopter ,2 air boats and 8 wehicles to block the road,to screw few fisherman from equipment.
> i did beter job then all rescue team.i helped people go true crack with there equipment.
> it had to be done simple,but they did that to generate money from govermant.
> the ice was safe for machines up to 3 miles.
> if we had north wind today i would go ice fishing,the ice is safe to fish with machines up to 2 miles.


There job is to rescue people period... not equipment...and they did that perfectly...you did not do ""a better job"" than them...you just ""think"" you did...and you got lucky doing it


----------



## HappySnag

TRIPLE-J said:


> There job is to rescue people period... not equipment...and they did that perfectly...you did not do ""a better job"" than them...you just ""think"" you did...and you got lucky doing it


they are weisting money.period.
if i was the boss ,all managment is on the street.
i did beter job i saved peoples equipment they did not.


----------



## bajuski

We spend a lot of money training our safety forces to help us should we need them and they are compensated for it. They should not complain when we ask to leave the comfort of their station to help in whatever way they can. Happy Snag did it for free


----------



## Basser57

Saving equipment is only the responsibility of the owner. I hope no first responder time is ever spent on removing equipment from the ice.


----------



## MechMark

I know spelling and grammer are not traits needed to make a rescue, but I sure wouldn't feel safe In a rescue situation with a captain that illiterate...
Hurts my head trying to read the nonsense...


----------



## bajuski

MechMark said:


> I know spelling and grammer are not traits needed to make a rescue, but I sure wouldn't feel safe In a rescue situation with a captain that illiterate...
> Hurts my head trying to read the nonsense...



Great, a newby member with 21 posts comes here to criticize a member that is one of the most knowledgeable fishermen here and willing to share his knowledge. I'd be willing to bet that Snag is better educated than you, just not in the English language.


----------



## Bassthumb

You knew this was coming. Everytime someone gets rescued, short sighted fools want to send them a bill. You dont make people in need of help choose between calling rescue personnel or and getting a bill. People in that quandary would choose to take more risk, which is why no reasonable person thinks you should get a bill if you are rescued. Regardless of fault. Which is why the taxpayer agrees to cover it.... .for all.



NotoriousVIC said:


> Does a dumbass that gets rescued from an ice drift get an invoice from the government?


----------



## Jim Stedke

Snag, I wasn't talking bad about you. You have enough experience to take care of yourself, and, you're a good enough person to help anyone you can. 

I can sort out your posts almost all the time. The outdoors was more important then school for me too, but my mom would have sicked my dad on me if I didn't tow the mark.


----------



## HappySnag

MechMark said:


> I know spelling and grammer are not traits needed to make a rescue, but I sure wouldn't feel safe In a rescue situation with a captain that illiterate...
> Hurts my head trying to read the nonsense...


lets tolke abouth the illiterate. .
i made today on my 401 K acount 10% before 11 am.
put up there your nomber
i do not care what PHD certificate you have.
you steel have to come to illiterate. for aprentise .


----------



## "chillin"

Lol. Good ole OGF


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

Here's the lake as we see it now...broke off in typical yearly fashion with a good south wind when there's open water north. Imo, the land locked ice off Catawba is in jeopardy to move tonight breaking off the shoreline. I personally would not venture out of that location. As February ends, that area has more fish concentrated within just a mile offshore of Catawba. I look at my dates of waypoints. Success isn't just about getting on the ice up there. It's location, location, location....a pattern that these migrational walleye exhibit each year. Hence why I have not made the decision to head up yet. The risk...IMO...is not worth the little reward at this time, especially with this front moving in. Now, if I had an airboat ride to a certain location, I'm all in. Sooooo, does anyone know a number to an airboat taxi? Lol


----------



## ggrem

I’ve been a member a long time on here and never posted much…. But for crying out loud ! Some things never change. People always busting someone’s balls. Like previously stated Snag has been a longtime member as well and and fully knows the in’s and out’s. Take up a chair (New Members) and maybe you might learn a thing or two. Stay safe all… and catch em up!!


----------



## Snook

Erie is a beast all of it’s own when it comes to ice fishing. You can have great ice in one spot and inches in another. It’s always dangerous no matter where you go or how you get out. Air boats included. They tend to get out when others don’t. Problem is your out there all alone. Get engine trouble and your stranded just like that! Always best to go with others or stay on proven trails. And it’s great to see others on here helping others. Jim is right… no fish is worth it period. Use common sense when going. And I highly recommend a float suit. Good luck to all who make the journey out there.


----------



## MechMark

Sorry guys, I didn't realize my comment would cause such a stir. As you can see I am a newbie to this site and not aware of the veterans that know about Ohio fishing. I came on here to learn about what great fishing Ohio has to offer and connect with the people that know how its done. So far I have learned a lot in my short time on here, made new friends, and gained appreciation for Ohio. Im glad to be learning about the Erie walleye ice fishing from the best and brightest of the state. In my home state of Michigan we only get a sliver of the lake and it rarely freezes good enough to fish for walleye. Unfortunately we also have knuckleheads that get trapped on detached pieces of ice that the Detroit coast guard has to go and save. Hope everyone stays safe through this ice season and no more rescues have to be made.


----------



## ASJ

MechMark said:


> In my home state of Michigan...


Thar's the problem!!!


----------



## fishless

HappySnag said:


> lets tolke abouth the illiterate. .
> i made today on my 401 K acount 10% before 11 am.
> put up there your nomber
> i do not care what PHD certificate you have.
> you steel have to come to illiterate. for aprentise .


Common sense and hard works goes a long way


----------



## TRIPLE-J

HappySnag said:


> they are weisting money.period.
> if i was the boss ,all managment is on the street.
> i did beter job i saved peoples equipment they did not.


Once again there job is not to save equipment...
Its to get the people to safety..
I dont mean to sound like im downplaying what you did ....
But to come on here and rip them for only helping the people and not getting their equipment is just wrong...that is not their job...and to say you did better than them is plain crazy...
I suggest you go do it for them for a year or two and then come on here and tell us how bad they do by just helping the people and not getting their equipment.


----------



## Southernsaug

I think one *HUGE *point is being missed here....everyone involved is home, alive and well. They are hugging their spouses and families and telling stories. Equipment or no equipment, I for one don't give a rat's behind as long as everyone is safe. A tip of the hat to the first responders and Happy Snag both. I am sure the guys who were saved are equally appreciative and at the time didn't care if it was someone in a uniform or just a OGF forum member helping them, they just wanted to get home. I am sure there are nameless heroes out there and they all get my :Tip of the Hat". Anyone going out on the lake with equipment should realize in any given circumstance you may not come home with it. Stuff might hurt to lose, but life is precious.

Let me tell you how it feels to be desperate and need help and no one be there. Try laying in the woods bleeding to death all alone a mile from your truck and no cell phone service or way to get help. Then you hear a voice and you see someone coming...You don't give a good damn who they are you just want to hug them and kiss them for coming. Been there done that, so stop your damn sniping about the proper way to save a life.


----------



## HappySnag

i like first reponders and our military,they do good job,i thanks them for that.i aprishiate their work.
the managment has to meke beter decision.
rescue is life and dead situation.
fishing on stable ice is not life and dead,they are dresed properly not in life denger,they need only help cros the crack and they are on their way if they like to fish or go home.

in michigan when ice open up 6' the dnr build briges for fisherman to cros going fishing or going home.
are they from defrent planet ?

ohio sportsman pay more then 2 bilion in tax ,we give them planty money to take care of us.

when is ice season there should be all time air boat there,and when the ice make gap,they should just help the people cros the crack to safety,not to rescue them.


----------



## Southernsaug

I do see your point Happy Snag. Common sense does say that if all that is needed is crossing a crack then there really should be a simple answer, like a simple bridge. If it's drifting and changing constantly then that's tougher. I also agree that I think the Emergency Services people sometimes go way over board, but I'd rather see over kill then under response. There should be someone assessing each call and reacting appropriately. Still they rescue people not salvage equipment.

If a salvage company could get to the equipment and get it off that quick, why couldn't they get both people and equipment? Perhaps fishermen should have the salvage companies phone number and call them first instead of the EMS? I am in southern Ohio and only ice fished Erie once, so I am not informed and may be way off base. Just throwing out some thoughts that seem like common sense.


----------



## odell daniel

DBV said:


> While not the smartest decision to go out on LE yesterday, no reason to call someone that.





Bassthumb said:


> You knew this was coming. Everytime someone gets rescued, short sighted fools want to send them a bill. You dont make people in need of help choose between calling rescue personnel or and getting a bill. People in that quandary would choose to take more risk, which is why no reasonable person thinks you should get a bill if you are rescued. Regardless of fault. Which is why the taxpayer agrees to cover it.... .for all.


we already pay "the bill" every week with out taxes, these guys signed up to help people, they are paid well and trained well. Its their job.


----------



## HappySnag

Southernsaug said:


> I do see your point Happy Snag. Common sense does say that if all that is needed is crossing a crack then there really should be a simple answer, like a simple bridge. If it's drifting and changing constantly then that's tougher. I also agree that I think the Emergency Services people sometimes go way over board, but I'd rather see over kill then under response. There should be someone assessing each call and reacting appropriately. Still they rescue people not salvage equipment.
> 
> If a salvage company could get to the equipment and get it off that quick, why couldn't they get both people and equipment? Perhaps fishermen should have the salvage companies phone number and call them first instead of the EMS? I am in southern Ohio and only ice fished Erie once, so I am not informed and may be way off base. Just throwing out some thoughts that seem like common sense.


when detroit coast guard come help with rescue in catawba,they load all fishing equipment.
when ohio coast guard come they take only people.

the detroit coast guard is doing that properly.


----------



## KaGee

Get this thread back on topic please.


----------



## glfpro07

So........... How bout that pib ice?


----------



## nightranger

UKNOWIT said:


> Great advice Jim S. but not spoken soon enough. Hopefully everyone that got stranded is now safe!


i replied ,was censored,my comment removed a" joila" rescues


----------



## Johnmoe

Can someone tell me how much snow PIB got in the last snow storm. Flying out to the islands Sunday and wanted to know what I’m getting into.


----------



## threeten

Johnmoe said:


> Can someone tell me how much snow PIB got in the last snow storm. Flying out to the islands Sunday and wanted to know what I’m getting into.


Try the airport?


----------



## mkalink

MechMark said:


> I know spelling and grammer are not traits needed to make a rescue, but I sure wouldn't feel safe In a rescue situation with a captain that illiterate...
> Hurts my head trying to read the nonsense...


Lay off Happy, it’s not that his grammar is bad. It’s more like he writes in broken English. Whenever I read his posts he reminds me of all my Italian friends grandparents talking. He’s a great guy. He posts a lot of useful information and is willing to help anyone catch fish. If’n yoose got a problem wit dat. Dare’s a gud chance yoose gonna be sleepin wit da fishes. See wat I’m sayin. 🤣😝🤪


----------



## gatorman841

Anyone fishing this wknd?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

gatorman841 said:


> Anyone fishing this wknd?


Live report below in non sticky section from chum


----------



## stampman60

Johnmoe said:


> Can someone tell me how much snow PIB got in the last snow storm. Flying out to the islands Sunday and wanted to know what I’m getting into.


put-in-bay webs cams , benson ford cam, no snow very little struck


----------



## Catfish1999

There are 4 or 5 shanties out off of Catawba right now. I just can't believe the ice is that good out there.


----------



## gatorman841

Catfish1999 said:


> There are 4 or 5 shanties out off of Catawba right now. I just can't believe the ice is that good out there.


I don’t think where those shanties were that ice has moved , the crack was to the north of them I believe. Should be solid ice in there but the fish are or were out past them away from where the crowds were. I’ll pry try on Sunday , last Sunday was pretty darn great.


----------



## Gotworms

Your a good man snag don’t let a couple people ruffle your feathers. Been reading your posts for years and appreciate them.


----------



## EYE MARK

Any Catawba conditions reports from yesterday or today/


----------



## Shannon 391

gatorman841 said:


> I don’t think where those shanties were that ice has moved , the crack was to the north of them I believe. Should be solid ice in there but the fish are or were out past them away from where the crowds were. I’ll pry try on Sunday , last Sunday was pretty darn great.


I was out last Monday 2.4 miles did the storm affect the ice greatly?


----------



## fishless

Gotworms said:


> Your a good man snag don’t let a couple people ruffle your feathers. Been reading your posts for years and appreciate them.


X 2


----------



## tudkey

Very little fish porn in this thread. Been holding onto hopes of some fish pics.


----------



## tomb

mkalink said:


> Lay off Happy, it’s not that his grammar is bad. It’s more like he writes in broken English. Whenever I read his posts he reminds me of all my Italian friends grandparents talking. He’s a great guy. He posts a lot of useful information and is willing to help anyone catch fish. If’n yoose got a problem wit dat. Dare’s a gud chance yoose gonna be sleepin wit da fishes. See wat I’m sayin.


Anyone who has met the guy would understand. Great dude. Anyone bashing him is more sad commentary on themselves, than him.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## HappySnag

catawba
second hand information,litle snow,ice is good fishable.


----------



## gatorman841

Shannon 391 said:


> I was out last Monday 2.4 miles did the storm affect the ice greatly?


I was out a little past that Sunday and I believe it was all open water where I was, that crack opened right in that area and ran east to west.


----------



## gatorman841

tudkey said:


> Very little fish porn in this thread. Been holding onto hopes of some fish pics.


Ok I’ll put some up , but they are from my solo trip on Sunday . Hopefully I’ll find some more tomorrow thanks for the reports from happysnag also. 
24.9 fow
Chartreuse and gold pimple 
Slip bobber and minnow


----------



## TRIPLE-J

tomb said:


> Anyone who has met the guy would understand. Great dude. Anyone bashing him is more sad commentary on themselves, than him.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I have met him and talked with him
Have no problem with happy hes a good dude


----------



## KaGee

tudkey said:


> Very little fish porn in this thread. Been holding onto hopes of some fish pics.


Sorry, this thread is for ice and lake conditions.
Check other threads for fish porn.


----------



## IceFission

First off...pardon me if this isn't the correct thread or if this has been asked and answered, but I haven't seen it. 

How is it that the NOAA Great Lakes website has the entire western half of Lake Erie with 1.0(I assume that means 100% because the scale is 0-1.0) ice concentration. Doesn't that mean it is all ice?......yet the satellite image shows open water. The same website also shows .1-.2 meters of ice(that's 3 - 6 inches) of ice entirely covering the western half of Lake Erie.





__





FVCOM NCAST ICE Products


Information from NOAA-GLERL




www.glerl.noaa.gov








__





Lake Erie MODIS Imagery






coastwatch.glerl.noaa.gov


----------



## gatorman841

IceFission said:


> First off...pardon me if this isn't the correct thread or if this has been asked and answered, but I haven't seen it.
> 
> How is it that the NOAA Great Lakes website has the entire western half of Lake Erie with 1.0(I assume that means 100% because the scale is 0-1.0) ice concentration. Doesn't that mean it is all ice?......yet the satellite image shows open water. The same website also shows .1-.2 meters of ice(that's 3 - 6 inches) of ice entirely covering the western half of Lake Erie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FVCOM NCAST ICE Products
> 
> 
> Information from NOAA-GLERL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.glerl.noaa.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lake Erie MODIS Imagery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coastwatch.glerl.noaa.gov


Im curious where are you seeing the open water?


----------



## IceFission

Open water shown in satellite images. Second link in the post....https://coastwatch.glerl.noaa.gov/modis/modis.php?region=e&page=1.

I assume 100% means it is locked but open water on the north side of the lake, probably due to wind(I'm not expert).


----------



## stampman60

IceFission said:


> Open water shown in satellite images. Second link in the post....https://coastwatch.glerl.noaa.gov/modis/modis.php?region=e&page=1.
> 
> I assume 100% means it is locked but open water on the north side of the lake, probably due to wind(I'm not expert).


When you see BLUE from miles up you can be looking at open water or ice frozen with no snow on it.


----------



## baitguy

MechMark said:


> I know spelling and grammer are not traits needed to make a rescue, but I sure wouldn't feel safe In a rescue situation with a captain that illiterate...
> Hurts my head trying to read the nonsense...


Never met Happy but look forward to it some day ... he's out fishing as much as anyone on here and more than most ... his posts are entertaining and informative, he's very knowledgeable ... as has been mentioned, it reminds me of many people in my early life that struggled w/the english language but didn't diminish they were great folks and I learned a lot from them ... hell, everyone I know, including college grads, struggles with "proper" english who wants to hear the Queen's english all the time  there's a lot of dialects in urban areas and the south that you couldn't understand w/a dictionary  if you want to be the grammar police you're in the wrong place ... I bet if someone showed up to rescue your sorry A$$ from an ice flow you wouldn't give a rats butt if they spoke english, Aborigine, or Swahili 🤠 keep up the good work Happy 👍


----------



## Shannon 391

gatorman841 said:


> Ok I’ll put some up , but they are from my solo trip on Sunday . Hopefully I’ll find some more tomorrow thanks for the reports from happysnag also.
> 24.9 fow
> Chartreuse and gold pimple
> Slip bobber and minnow
> View attachment 482761
> View attachment 482762


Way to hook up!
I was in about 20 fow due West 2.4 mi. one keeper, two shorts, and lost a nice one at the hole.
Also got a few perch, a very large white bass and a damn 10 lb catfish that I thought was a trophy walleye until I seen those big black whiskers come up!


----------



## Shannon 391

Shannon 391 said:


> Way to hook up!
> I was in about 20 fow due West 2.4 mi. one keeper, two shorts, and lost a nice one at the hole.
> Also got a few perch, a very large white bass and a damn 10 lb catfish that I thought was a trophy walleye until I seen those big black whiskers come up! If you ever want to hook up during the weekday I'm a cement guy so I'm off till spring. I have a snowmobile and a side-by-side


----------



## IceFission

stampman60 said:


> When you see BLUE from miles up you can be looking at open water or ice frozen with no snow on it.


If the blue areas are uncovered ice instead of separated ice can you help me understand how the shapes of the snow covered areas seem to fit together perfectly like a jigsaw pieces.


----------



## loomis82

That is definitely open water in them pics. Glad everyone is ok but I hope they charge the heck out of them for the rescue and even more to get their crap back. Ice fishing Erie is a calculated risk. Its not worth it when the odds are stacked against you.


----------



## "chillin"

IceFission said:


> If the blue areas are uncovered ice instead of separated ice can you help me understand how the shapes of the snow covered areas seem to fit together perfectly like a jigsaw pieces.
> 
> View attachment 482854


Thats all a picture of the part of Lake Erie nobody ice fishes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceFission

"chillin" said:


> Thats all a picture of the part of Lake Erie nobody ice fishes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Understood. The original question is how does one NOAA site say the western half of Lake Erie is 100% ice while the satellite picture shows open water? The response was that this may not be open water, which I questioned. Not trying to be a jerk, trying to learn about the ice dynamics and how to read the websites, particularly NOAA which is contradicting itself.

I appreciated the contributors here that have the knowledge and willingness to help me comprehend.


----------



## PapawSmith

loomis82 said:


> That is definitely open water in them pics. Glad everyone is ok but I hope they charge the heck out of them for the rescue and even more to get their crap back. Ice fishing Erie is a calculated risk. Its not worth it when the odds are stacked against you.


Not sure why you would hope all that crap for the folks rescued, it makes no sense whatsoever. They were out enjoying the same waters that we all do, most all year, and fell victim to an occurrence in nature. Happens to boaters in the spring, summer, and fall too, when there is a pop-up storm that no one forecasted. But no one hates the boaters for their ‘foolishness’ we just all pray for their safe return. All of the folks folks involved in today’s ‘rescue’ get paid for their efforts, this situation did not tax any resources, and most of the pay came in the form of our tax dollars and license fees. I mean, that’s why the hell they are there, to do just this. The odds are stacked against a hell of a lot of folks every day when they hop on the freeways heading to work during a blizzard, but we all do it. Just because you choose to stay home does not make those that choose to go enjoy the day foolish.


----------



## loomis82

Its not foolish to head out in a south wind with lots of open water and working cracks??? Call me crazy but thats a little foolish especially after people were just rescued a couple days before! And I'm sure they did "enjoy" the day until they realized they werent getting back without help!


----------



## TRIPLE-J

loomis82 said:


> Its not foolish to head out in a south wind with lots of open water and working cracks??? Call me crazy but thats a little foolish especially after people were just rescued a couple days before! And I'm sure they did "enjoy" the day until they realized they werent getting back without help!


Yes that is foolish...everyone knows not to venture out on the ice with a south...southwest wind ...and people on this site even posted warnings...
But...people still do and some get back fine some need help...they are on the news right now saying not to venture out cause of allvthe cracks and how unstable the ice is right now


----------



## crestliner TS

PapawSmith said:


> Not sure why you would hope all that crap for the folks rescued, it makes no sense whatsoever. They were out enjoying the same waters that we all do, most all year, and fell victim to an occurrence in nature. Happens to boaters in the spring, summer, and fall too, when there is a pop-up storm that no one forecasted. But no one hates the boaters for their ‘foolishness’ we just all pray for their safe return. All of the folks folks involved in today’s ‘rescue’ get paid for their efforts, this situation did not tax any resources, and most of the pay came in the form of our tax dollars and license fees. I mean, that’s why the hell they are there, to do just this. The odds are stacked against a hell of a lot of folks every day when they hop on the freeways heading to work during a blizzard, but we all do it. Just because you choose to stay home does not make those that choose to go enjoy the day foolish.


because they ignored warnings to stay off the ice, south wind, but went anyway. They should be fined, billed and lose fishing priviliges for a yr.! Greedy and caring about themselves only, that is why.


----------



## CRB

crestliner TS said:


> because they ignored warnings to stay off the ice, south wind, but went anyway. They should be fined, billed and lose fishing priviliges for a yr.! Greedy and caring about themselves only, that is why.


Weren’t the people rescued just out joy riding on snowmobiles, they might not even possess a fishing license 😎


----------



## DBV

crestliner TS said:


> because they ignored warnings to stay off the ice, south wind, but went anyway. They should be fined, billed and lose fishing priviliges for a yr.! Greedy and caring about themselves only, that is why.


Hmm - so people that ignore small craft adversaries and then boat capsizes or fall out of boat should be charged for rescue too? People that swim in riptide warnings and need to be rescued should be fined or billed too? Everyone in life makes mistakes, even some do think should be preventable. I could go on and on. Believe it or not, not everyone frequents these forums or reads NWS warnings, etc….

Our taxpayers pay for Coast Guard and their training. Give people a break. This thread definitely shows the problems with America. People wound not say 90 percent of this stuff if face to face.


----------



## ASJ

I honestly don't have a dog in this fight. I do float-tube and wear an Inflatable PFD as well as drag a 36lb (flotation) ring behind me. No rescue by yourself at midnight's on most quarries. It's just in life there's normally a consequence for stupid. A fine, versus death, might in some cases be an example of that. Let us not forget where the money comes from. Us.

I'd like to think education is the key but it's probably not. Each situation and emergency is different so it's never on-size-fits-all.


----------



## crestliner TS

CRB said:


> Weren’t the people rescued just out joy riding on snowmobiles, they might not even possess a fishing license 😎


don't know, if they were just joy riding then they should loose there snowmobi;e license or tags. If fishing, then yes, lose it!


----------



## crestliner TS

DBV said:


> Hmm - so people that ignore small craft adversaries and then boat capsizes or fall out of boat should be charged for rescue too? People that swim in riptide warnings and need to be rescued should be fined or billed too? Everyone in life makes mistakes, even some do think should be preventable. I could go on and on. Believe it or not, not everyone frequents these forums or reads NWS warnings, etc….
> 
> Our taxpayers pay for Coast Guard and their training. Give people a break. This thread definitely shows the problems with America. People wound not say 90 percent of this stuff if face to face.


----------



## allwayzfishin

One thing people need to understand is that when multiple airboats with gear and six people on board follow each other on given gps trail, that trail becomes stressed and cracks, then the winds shift and separates. Ask me how I know this....I watched it happen in feb 2018. Then I and many other OGF members needed rescued that day. Haven't been on Erie since which is very unfortunate.


----------



## HappySnag

IceFission said:


> If the blue areas are uncovered ice instead of separated ice can you help me understand how the shapes of the snow covered areas seem to fit together perfectly like a jigsaw pieces.
> 
> View attachment 482854





crestliner TS said:


> don't know, if they were just joy riding then they should loose there snowmobi;e license or tags. If fishing, then yes, lose it!


do you drive one mile over speed limit,then you should lose drivers license for life.you create denger,rescue sytuation.


----------



## HappySnag

anybody fishing,where is safe ice.
how far are the cracks from catawba ?
i know the big crack is north from islads.
last time i was there the crack was 3 miles west.
ice all the way to green had 10" to 14" ice.no gap or crack.anything change there ?


----------



## bajuski

If I did fish today I sure wouldn't admit to it let alone give a report. Not after the beating ice fishermen are getting here 😏


----------



## gatorman841

I didn’t see anyone out when I was at Catawba ramp around 2pm , crack looked to be same as yesterday. The winds this week are gonna do more damage I’m afraid.


----------



## nightranger

personal safety equipment for ice should always include a life jacket,ice picks tethered around your neck and a helmet if operating a motorized vehicle.i,m a HUGE FAN OF POND FOAM.it,s bouyancy to weight ratio is unprecendented and when cut in strips can keep yourself and all your gear afloat while doubling as a great kneepad.any snowmobile left on the ice overnight can be claimed by anyone retrieving it and the licensed owner can be sued for any expenses removing it and the person retrieving will be granted ownership of it and granted a salvage title.taking a licensed vehicle on lake erie and abandoning it can be an expensive lesson ,i don,t think billing them for their rescue will ever make it right.granting salvage fee,s by a judge is punishment enough.


----------



## Basser57

Billing for search or rescue by the coast guard is not legally allowed on ice or water. Billing by private companies for removal of equipment can be very expensive and is the owner's responsibility.


----------



## odell daniel

bajuski said:


> If I did fish today I sure wouldn't admit to it let alone give a report. Not after the beating ice fishermen are getting here 😏


you always have the whiny ass fair weather fisherman that check these reports everyday and cant wait for a crack to open so they can complain and tell ice fisherman how stupid we are. Have fun and be safe, ice fishing is the best.


----------



## Shannon 391

loomis82 said:


> That is definitely open water in them pics. Glad everyone is ok but I hope they charge the heck out of them for the rescue and even more to get their crap back. Ice fishing Erie is a calculated risk. Its not worth it when the odds are stacked against you.


----------



## Shannon 391

You hope your fellow fishermen get charged to recover their gear?
That's not very nice sunshine.
It could happen to you one day regardless of how safe you think you're being


----------



## ASJ

odell daniel said:


> you always have the whiny ass fair weather fisherman that check these reports everyday and cant wait for a crack to open so they can complain and tell ice fisherman how stupid we are. Have fun and be safe, ice fishing is the best.


I've never been ice fishing and while it looks fun, probably never will. I prefer Spring/Summer fishing, Fall Hunting, Winter pool shooting. Cold has gotten old. Maybe too many mornings getting up at 3:00 am to hunt ducks and freezing my arse off for not much. 

But for some reason I've had the recurring dream several times of my pick-up breaking through ice on a lake. Even though I've never driven my pick-up on a frozen lake.


----------



## Stepwes82

Hello I was hoping to get a recent ice report from the islands. With the recent weather we’ve had I’m sure it’s changed a bit. We are hoping to fly over tomm and fish. Thanks


----------



## Matt63

Lookat chumthrowers report further down. I think he stays there all winter.


----------



## wolfenstein

Just off rattlesnake now. 13"+ everywhere we've been between islands


----------



## TM1

im not crazy enough to go out on erie ice yet


----------



## HappySnag

TM1 said:


> im not crazy enough to go out on erie ice yet


if you experience 60 days on the ice one year and 300 eyes up to 32" size,you will be crazy.
200 miles round trip and gas was $4,when i got bill from credit card $1500.ges what it was worted.


----------



## Johnmoe

Can anybody give me ice conditions out on the islands wanting to fly over Sunday


----------



## jaybird71

Johnmoe said:


> Can anybody give me ice conditions out on the islands wanting to fly over Sunday


12 “ ice. Cold as **** high winds and haven’t caught a fish. But beer is cold and deer back straps are on point!


----------



## jaybird71

jaybird71 said:


> 12 “ ice. Cold as **** high winds and haven’t caught a fish. But beer is cold and deer back straps are on point!


----------



## jaybird71




----------



## baitguy

looks nice and comfy ... I like the Jaeger in the background


----------



## Johnmoe

Thank you


----------



## jaybird71

Good luck not sure how long the ice will last after this week.


----------



## TM1

A FRIEND WANTED ME TO COME GO OUT WITH HIM BUT I SAID I DIDN'T TRUST THE ICE


----------



## TM1

IM WAITING FOR SOFT WATER!


----------



## jaybird71

So is the ice gone in PIB?


----------



## ubermed74

It's not safe that's for sure


----------



## ditchdigger

ubermed74 said:


> It's not safe that's for sure


Are you there to see for yourself? I’m guessing not!


----------



## Bigfillet

I had a friend fishing there Monday and Tuesday. He said the ice was still in good shape when he left Tuesday afternoon but the fishing was the worst he’s seen. He didn’t know of anyone that caught a fish either day.


----------



## mach1cj

One year ago today.


----------



## s.a.m

Today 3-3-22


----------

